# Egg + Apple Cider Vinegar



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

So recently I have started to add a little ACV and 1 raw egg to my 5 month old dog Achilles breakfast food. Since then he has started shitting 5 times a day and even in his kennel. Normally he will go twice a day, three times most! Now it is like 5 times a day an upwards. They are normal full looking turds, some of them are a little loose but not too bad, almost like a half frozen maple syrup, but yellow/brownish in color. Is it because of the new adjustment to the diet or the combination of ACV + raw egg! Any help would be great!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Apple Cider Vinegar is also marketed for humans to "lose weight". Not sure what the benefits and side effects are though, probably digestion problems from the acidity if taken in high dose. Maybe that is the issue?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1 egg a day is too much. once a week is what i usually feed my pup.
too many eggs can create a biotin deffetiency(sp).
i think its the egg whites that do that.

here's something i found in another post
Ten Good Reasons to Give Your Pet Apple Cider Vinegar

and this a post on the raw egg
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/10489-raw-egg.html

hope this helps!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

and another on the acv
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/1938-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------

